

Meetango.com,the twitter for activity/events streaming. - helderh

Want to stream your activities/events and find people to join you?
Meetango.com is the twitter for local Activities and Events where all answer to the same question: WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DO? Meetango.com makes real life meetings easier, connecting people with common interests to do things together, always focusing on fun, friendship and even dating.&#60;p&#62;Post an event or an activity in Meetango and:
- find or invite others to join you
- find inspiration about activities and places to go
- meet people with similar interests in a real environment
- know what your friends and other people in your area want to do
- be notified about what your friends want to do&#60;p&#62;If you are a developer there is an API that you can use to develop apps on meetango.&#60;p&#62;We are a brazilian company focusing in WEB 2.0.
======
carletto
Very usefull service and very simple to use, i believe that it has a lot of
potential to become THE toll for activities and events planning. Go there and
take a look.

